# stacking, and conformation; what exactly is this ? why is this important to gsd?



## Bubbles

I'm new to dogs in general. What is this for ? What is this checking for ? if you have photos of a good stack and a bad one can I see it ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Conformation is how the dog is supposed to look in relation to the written standard, and then measured against other dogs at a trial. 

Dogs are put in a stack to best show off that conformation. Most dogs stand square but for some reason our GSD's are stretched out in the rear with one leg under them and one stretched out.

From http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showing-conformation/191207-stacking-help.html










Getting them into the position


----------



## msvette2u

The reason conformation is so important, no matter what folks say, is that in order to the the jobs they were bred to do, their conformation must be present and accurate or they'll have issues working, either tiring too quickly or not having the stamina to do a good job. 

When you hear folks say "oh, we don't care if our dog is pretty", don't buy it. Be aware that if their conformation is all over the place, they won't have the grace and ease of movement they would if their conformation was somewhat similar to the "standard".


----------



## Andaka

GSD's are posed this way for a reason. Many of them stand that way naturally. It is like a sprinter's stance at the start. All the dog has to do to move is lean forward which takes the weight off of the extended rear leg, allowing the dog to move forward very quickly. Important in a herding dog.


----------



## Bubbles

I never knew how important this was to gsds. Do they naturally stand this way at a certain age? bubbles just stands with both feet stretched out behind but not to far (if she stands still and not long enough to take a picture). Anyways, I always thought this was for show dogs. Is this important to companion dogs?

How can i know if bubbles has good conformation if she won't stay still ? If she doesn't have good conformation what type of health problems can occur? my vet at petsmart said she was in excellent condition except she was getting fat .


----------



## msvette2u

IMO, it's important for a pet quality dog to have at the minimum, a conformation that's made to work and be comfortable working. 
Working = running around playing, chasing a ball, etc.

Bad conformation is more than just cosmetic, it could potentially cause health issues, especially joint issues.


----------



## Liesje

Bubbles said:


> I never knew how important this was to gsds. Do they naturally stand this way at a certain age? bubbles just stands with both feet stretched out behind but not to far (if she stands still and not long enough to take a picture). Anyways, I always thought this was for show dogs. Is this important to companion dogs?
> 
> How can i know if bubbles has good conformation if she won't stay still ? If she doesn't have good conformation what type of health problems can occur? my vet at petsmart said she was in excellent condition except she was getting fat .


It's not that stacking is important, but correct conformation is important. A GSD that is alert and has good conformation will naturally stand in a stack. Conformation is important to GSDs because as a working breed they need to be built correctly for the type of work that they do in order to be healthy and work for many years without breaking down.

If you have no intention of showing your dog, then training it to stack on command is not important or useful. I show my dogs but still don't train them to stack (however they are trained manners and how to be still/stay in the ring and I can walk them into the standing position/stack I want).


----------



## robk

I do see my dog go into a natural stack right before he takes off after a squirrel. I have tried to capture it on camera but I am never quick enough.


----------

